# shorewall failing to start with kernel 2.6.25-r1 -- SOLVED

## Fred Krogh

All works fine in 2.6.24-xxx.  Here is the error message: *Quote:*   

>  * Starting firewall ...
> 
> iptables-restore: line 35 failed
> 
>    ERROR: iptables-restore Failed. Input is in /var/lib/shorewall/.iptables-restore-input
> ...

 

iptables-restore seems to be a binary file, and thus line 35 is not clear.  I could post .iptables-restore-input, but it is fairly long, and I doubt that is where the problem is.  Is there a chance that I should delete this file?  Thanks for any suggestions.

FredLast edited by Fred Krogh on Tue Apr 22, 2008 2:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

I would imagine it's referring to line 35 of the file passed to iptables-restore, so what is that specific line?

Has anything changed in the relevant parts of your kernel config?

----------

## Fred Krogh

The last line in: *Quote:*   

> COMMIT
> 
> *mangle
> 
> :PREROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]
> ...

 

Thanks

----------

## Fred Krogh

I've added some modules in the iptables area just lately, but that was in a desparate attempt to get things working.  Prior to that exactly the same kernel configuration was working with 2.6.24-r5 and failing with 2.6.25-r1.  Sorry should have got this is last time.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Problem is solved.  I had to enable "DSCP" and "TOS" target support  in the kernel.  This didn't use to be needed.  The suggestions at http://www.shorewall.net/troubleshoot.htm were essential in tracking this down.

----------

